# IUI 1st Cycle. EXCITED!!



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi ladies

I'm new on here. This is my first IUI cycle, & I'm starting my injections tonight. I'm so excited.
Any other ladies out there starting out? Would love a cycle buddy

C xx


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Welcome!
Good luck on your first cycle 
I hope to be starting mine soon just waiting for AF to show her ugly mug so I can have my day 8 scan


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Mustbemummy

Lovely to hear from someone else in the same boat. Hope you get started soon.
Just done my first injection. I was dramatic. I've waited for so long and been excited all day, and then it came to it and I couldn't do! Just sat there for 15 minutes with it in my hand. Hubby couldn't do it either! Eventually found the courage from somewhere! Wasn't bad at all. Just hope it's easier tomorrow, I can't sit there for 15 minutes every night lol!

Which clinic you at?

C xx


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey there and welcome!

Ive had 2 previous cycles of IUI and just started my third. Was at hospital for a scan today and everything looked good so my first injection is tomorrow morning. I must admit though, after 2 previous cycles I still cant do it! My poor mum has to come over and do it for me! I cant even look so good on you that you can do it yourself, super brave!

Good luck with ur cycle! Lot of   x


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Jules

Good luck with your next cycle. Hope 3rd time is lucky for you. My protocol must be different to yours, I started my injections of Gonal F on Day 2, and not being scanned until day 6. I suppose all cycles do things differently. On my initial pre-treatment scan I was told I have a high antral follicle count so am at risk of OHSS, which is why they've started me on a low dose (37.5) which they may increase on my day 6 scan. I've got a feeling I might be a slow responder though, as I was to clomid, but we'll see!

I'm excited/nervous about the injection tonight...I'm hoping to be able to do this one in 5 minutes tonight lol! We haven't told our families that we've started IUI (although they know we were being referred), I didn't want to disappoint them if it doesn't work, although I wish I could call on my mum to come and do my injections...hubby is a wimp. Oh well, i'm sure i'll get used to them, I've got no choice!!

How long did you inject for before the actual IUI?

C xx


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

mrsm84 said:


> Hi Mustbemummy
> 
> Lovely to hear from someone else in the same boat. Hope you get started soon.
> Just done my first injection. I was dramatic. I've waited for so long and been excited all day, and then it came to it and I couldn't do! Just sat there for 15 minutes with it in my hand. Hubby couldn't do it either! Eventually found the courage from somewhere! Wasn't bad at all. Just hope it's easier tomorrow, I can't sit there for 15 minutes every night lol!
> ...


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

mrsm84....... Yeah its strange how clinics seem to do things differently! My clinic asks me to call on day1 of AF and Ive usually to go for a scan between day1 and 4. This is to check lining thickness and to give me drugs home. I take GonalF (75) injections on day5, day7 and 9 and thats followed by another scan on day11 to see how follies are looking. If they're ready then next injection to make me ovulate and I get IUI the following day. Had my mum around this morning to do it for me. I could possibly do the injecting bit but squeezing the liquid in seems to hurt me and I honestly would struggle with that!

So this is day3 for you? Im on day5 so we'll probably have IUI around the same time  

toffeegirl......Good luck with your transfer tomorrow, hope it all goes well!


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Just reading your post and wanted to wish you all luck   

I'm currently on day 2 of my 2ww & 12 to go !! and counting   

When I first started thought yeah its all happening !! then found a simple cyst on day 2 scan so had to abandon that cycle I was devastated  

Waited for AF that came and then they noticed at a scan that I was slow in maturing so had to carry on with injections an extra cpl of days   then 2 days after yeah they were size 17 whop whoo had late night injection and they then scheduled the insemination !!! currently still sat here with legs crossed and in the air   kidding 

Seams the treatment differs from one clinic to the next as well hun  

Anyway just thought I would say Hello and I'm here like everyone is and they are so kind on here  

sending you


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Kerry C, best of luck and hope your 2 ww goes fast for you. What is your OTD? How did you find the actual IUI? And how quickly did you go back to work?

Toffeegirl sending you loads of luck for friday.

Jules today is day 4 for me. Last nights injection was easier, didn't take quite as much time to pluck up the courage to do it, so hoping tonights is even easier. It is true that you feel as though you're doing something very positive though doesn't it? It would be great if we had IUI at same time so we've got someone to count down the 2ww with.

C xxx


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi mrsm84
My OTD is the 19th and on big count down   

It wasn't as daunting as i first thought to be honest, and i was back at work the next day   when having the Insemination and i got home I was not trying to do anything to strenuous   the must i did was pick the sky remote up    

I was like you with the injections - would prep everything get it all laid out and then when came to I would pull back and i would sit there for a short while its the thought of piercing my skin.

I found the Suprecur would sting going in !! so that one I would do first.

Feel free to ask anything  

Does your partner help you and go to appointments ?


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Kerry I hope the 19th soon arrives for you. The waiting must be awful. My hubby is really supportive and has been to all of the appointments so far. But now I'm at the stage where I might have to go in every couple of days for scan/monitoring etc it's gonna make it more difficult as he hasn't told his boss, but I don't mind going in on my own, the scans don't bother me really so there's no point him taking time off work if he doesn't need to.

Have you told your work about your treatment? I haven't yet, but been lucky because all of the appointments have fallen on my days off (I work 12hour shifts so only have to do x3 days a week.) But if IUI day falls on a work day I'm either going to have to tell them or ring in sick. Infact to be honest, because the shifts are so long and tiring (sometimes we don't even get a break) I'm wondering whether to take afew days off sick. I might talk to the nurses at the clinic and see what they think.

Any tips on what not to do? Im cutting back my caffeine intake and trying to drink loads of water, but any other ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Just noticed you're not far from us, we're in Chesterfield. But we go to Care at Nottingham


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

mrsm84, Today is day6 for me so think we'll be having the insemination around the same time. Ive also cut out caffiene, gave up chocolate etc. Also taking pregnacare conception, exercising and going to acupuncture so even if I dont get pregnant Im certainly getting healthier! 

Hope the injections are still going well. Also wanted to ask about GonalF. Do you get a funny taste in your mouth after injecting? I always get a metallic taste at the back of my throat about 10secs after and Ive asked the nurses about it and they said theyve never heard of it happen before but I googled it and apparently Im not alone. Just seems weird that I inject my tummy and seconds later its in my mouth! Whats all that about!? Maybe Im just weird!


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Hiya mrsm84,
Regards to telling work, well I told work way before when we was having the initial investigations and I work for a large bank in there IT department I am able to work from home sometimes they have been fantastic all along and my partners boss knows also as we felt we needed to as he works in chesterfield and the hospital Jessops so traveling between them meant that he would be late a few times and there are only so many excuse    I did most of the appointments on my own  

Way I handle it - Everyone handles it differently hun and some better than others, I do think about it allot wondering if its a   then again it could me a   I'm just trying to keep my feet on the ground right now and what will be will be and take each day at a time   I have been having reflexology which helps to relax. 

I have decaf tea and coffee, we don't drink & I stopped smoking we have a good diet and take pregnacare conception  

Anything else ask away   as were all in this together hun x


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Can I join please? I'm due to begin IUI when AF arrives which should be around 26th March so just over two weeks to go.  Still hoping that we'll do it on our own this month as I had my HSG on Monday but not holding my breath.

Our clinic has just told me to ring on CD1 not sure when I'll have scans or when DH will have to dtd I'm trying to plan it out in my head as my boss is very awkward and its sometimes difficult for me to get time off work.  Did you have a lot of scans before they put in DH's swimmers??

Can't wait to get started, I can't imagine ever getting a BFP x


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi ********
Of course you can and welcome  

Great news on starting treatment must be a relief I know it was for me  

Have they given you a timetable for your treatment yet ?

Have they gone through some of the things that could happen IE I started called the clinic on day 1 and I was so over the moon and then when I had my scan they found a simple cyst treatment was canx till the following mth  

I had my AF the following mth called them cyst had gone everything on track !! and then I was a slow grower so had to carry on injections for a further 2 days, 

Sorry not meaning to put you off hun I wish I had someone advise me that these kinda things could happen xx 


Please feel free to ask anything you want hun xx


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi Kerry C,

We've seen the consultant where we discussed our treatment options. We have decided to try IUI as advised by the clinic becuase even with DH's low morphology they are still classing us as unexplained.

All I've been told is to ring on CD1 to get the ball rolling for IUI tbh I would prefer to go in, still down and talk through the days that scans etc are likely to happen I would just prefer to feel more clued up and to have a plan of action in my mind so to speak.

I had my HSG doen on Monday and that was all ok.  I bet it was really frustrating your first cycle with the problem with your cyst but glad to hear that it has cleared up and you started IUI. Wishing you lots of luck, yes I can't wait to get started ttc naturally feels pointless so it's nice to be doing something +ve that will hopefully result in a BFP.

How many scans did you ahve before the insemination? I'm trying to work out how much time I'm going to have to take off work x


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

********
Hiya hun i would advise you to call your clinic and ask for your treatment plan but mine was -

CD1-call clinic
CD2-Bloods & Scan 
CD3-Bloods collect drugs
CD4,5,6,7,8 No Hospital
CD9- Bloods & Scan 
CD10-11 No Hospital
CD12 Late night Injection
CD13 - No hospital
CD14 Insemination 
CD15-27 Progesterone Gel
CD28-Pregnancy Test (Blood)

Mine differed slightly cos i had to inject a further 2 days !! 

Hope this helps but I would advise telling your boss as at my clinic its first come first serve and one of the scanners wasn't wotking the other day so was there at 8.00 and got back to work at 11.00.

XXX


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks Kerry C that's a great help!
I wish I was in a position to tell my boss but he's an absolute nightmare, he's bullied me in the past so there is no way I am going to be able to tell him.  I wish the situation was different but it's not going to change unfortunately I just hope I get my BFP as soon as possible so that I can go on maternity leave and hopefully I'll be able to find a new job so I won't have to come back x


----------



## hevaroo (Jan 11, 2012)

hi everyone, i hope you don't mind if i join you! my DP and I are also on our first cycle of iui using donor sperm. after my follies failed to grow big enough last month we finally had our first iui this morning! our clinic does two iui's per cycle so going back in the morning for number 2. 
good luck to you all, fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

More than welcome Hun and good luck xx

Please feel free to ask anything you like were all in the same boat x


----------



## hevaroo (Jan 11, 2012)

thanks   kerry c - i see your otd is 3 days before mine, fingers crossed! x


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Fingers crossed for you 2 hunny


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

hevaroo, thats pretty awesome that you have 2 IUIs per cycle. I wish my clinic did that cos its bound to double your chances. Good luck to you!

********, my hospital schedule was different from Kerrys. I'll list what I went through last cycle and you can compare to give you an idea of what to expect.
CD1 - Call hospital arrange scan
CD4 - Scan & given GonalF drugs for injecting at home
CD5 - injection at home
CD7 - injection at home
CD9 - injection at home
CD11 - scan to check follies
CD12 - another scan to check follies. Now perfect size so given ovulation injection
CD13 - IUI
CD14 - scan 
Then left for the 2ww and wait on AF or bfp

Hope that gives you an idea of hospital times. I know clinics do things differently and it depends on what drugs the individual needs. Also depends on how big/quickly follies grow and your lining too. Hopefully it all goes smoothly for you


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry dint explain mine propaly  

On CD 2-12 I was having 2 injections at home x x


----------



## hevaroo (Jan 11, 2012)

thanks jules, we are lucky we get 2 IUI's per cycle to give us the best chance. 
good luck to you too this month!


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi again ladies

Did my injection straight away tonight! Didn't hesitate at all. Must be getting braver! Going in for my first scan tomorrow morning to check my progress (after my night shift so i'll be knackered....usually rely on red bull to see through a night shift but trying to drink water only!) I have a feeling there will be no follicles there because i'm on such a low dose of Gonal F, but we'll see. Been having afew achy pains so I suppose this could be a good sign....did any of you girls feel anything like that?

Jules, i haven't noticed a metalic taste no...infact not really noticed any symptoms...have you? A friend of mine who did IUI said she had the worst hormonal mood swings and PMT, suppose there's time yet!

Hevaroo, that's great that you get 2 IUIs, wish all clinics did that, surely it's got to increase your chances? I keep fearing that we're either going to miss ovulation, or do the IUI too late.

Loopy, your boss sounds like an ar sehole! Have u got any idea when AF might arrive and you can get started?

Kerry, how often do u have reflexology? I've been looking into it and am quite eager to try it.

xxx


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Hiya hun I have had 2 one b4 and one in the middle just to help relax xx


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi ladies

Well when i went for my scan on friday I had several follicles each about 7mm, so early days for me yet. They decided not to up my dosage because they don't want me to overstimulate. Back there again tomorrow morning.

Been getting lots of achy pains over the weekend, it's almost like I can feel the follicles growing....has anyone else had this?

Jules how is your cycle going?

xxx


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi All

*mrsm84*-exciting news and let us know how you get on in the morning  yes I felt a bit strange all through that stage and I did put it down to that.

*Jules*- How are you ?

**********- have you decided on what to say to your bosses ?


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Kerry, only a week to wait for you. How are u finding the 2ww? I imagine I'd be symptom spotting like mad! Hope the next week goes quickly for you  

xxxx


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Hiya hun I'm starting to think its not worked, I was thinking to myself its not worked as don't want to be so disappointed next monday.

I have been having cramps sore boobs and feeling sick but the clinic said you will have symptoms because  of all the drugs 

How are you feeling ? 

Xx


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Ah hun, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you and sending you loads of       It must be so difficult when you're wondering if they are early pregnancy symptoms or just drug side effects.

To be honest, not feeling very positive myself. Got a feeling it'll be bad news at my scan tomorrow...but I feel like that about every appointment. Can't believe what an emotional rollercoaster this is!


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Will be thinking of you hunny and just take each appointment at a time   let us know how u get on as were all hear for each other xxxx


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi ladies, hope you're all well

Well been for my scan this morning. I have a 9mm & 8.5mm follicle on my right ovary and multiple small follicles on my left. I was initially abit disappointed because I didn't think they'd grown much since friday, but the nurse said that sometimes they take a while to get going, but when they do they can grow 1mm a day. They are still scared about overstimulating me so i've got to remain on the low dose (37.5 IU Gonal F) & go back for another scan wednesday morning.

I think i read somewhere that a hot water bottle can help?....Anyone know if this is true? I've also been drinking loads of milk - is this supposed to be good?

Jules, how is your cycle progressing? 

Kerry & Hevaroo still keeping my fingers crossed for you!

xxxx


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Its perfectly normal hun don't be disheartened I was the same mine were slow at maturing and was having to go back for an extra scan but you will get there. But I was devastated thinking why me !! xx I found that if they had said in the initial consultation that these type of things could happen then it wouldn't be such a blow.


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Kerry C I hope the time passes quickly for you until the 19th March, it must be so hard.  I drive myself mad in the normal 2ww even though I don't hold out much hope of a natural BFP.

MrsM84 I haven't been through IUI myself yet but I just read on another post about using a hot water bottle whilst you are sitting around in the house, one woman on here had a lot of growth when she used one.  Good luck I hope they grow quickly for you.

I'm 1dpo hoping and praying that I we might get a lucky BFP this month due to me having the HSG but not holding my breath.  Counting down the days until I can test or AF arrives and I can begin IUI I think its going to be a very long 2 weeks x


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Kerry C thankyou, you've put my mind at rest! And you're absolute right, if they gave you some idea of timings etc then it would be much less worrying!

Loopy good luck with this cycle hun, i've heard quite a few people get their BFP following the HSG so you never know. And if not, then at least you know something is going to be done! Will u be starting straight away?

Right, im going to order a hot water bottle off amazon now, lol.


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Anytime hun x 

I had my HSG while having my laparoscope but I have been told it stings   

X x


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Is it the hsg your worried about? I had mine and it was a bit uncomforatble. The worst thing in that darn speculum!


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

mrsm84, hey im good thanks. Had a scan today and I only have one follie again. On my last cycle I was on GonalF 75 and only produced 1 follicle so this cycle they increased it to 150 and Ive still only produced one follie   Im a bit disappointed tbh. 
Anyway, Im getting IUI tomorrow so once again Ive gotta put all my hope into one wee follicle and hope something happens. Thats good news about your scan today. I was reading you had a few follies. Hopefully by Wednesday they'll have got nice and mature and IUI will happen soon for you!


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Jules it only takes one Hun   will be thinking of you  

How many cycles do you get ? 

X


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

& sorry forgot to say my AF is due Friday but not testing until Monday at hospital would I be able to test earlier than that ? 

Any advice please x x


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow thats went in fast! My advice is to wait until hospital but its very very VERY hard to resist the temptation to test at home. Theres no harm in testing on the day AF is due. You're more patient than me if you manage to hold off! x


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

I have none  

X x


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Then I expect to hear how you got on when Fri comes! 

   like mad its bfp for you! How has your 2ww been going?


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

First week a breeze .... From Saturday I have been getting cramps and (.)(.) really sore so that's got me thinking about symptoms !!! Then I think it's not worked !!! Omg it so messes with your head X x 

I'm trying to push myself more into work this week as got some long meetings scheduled and will work later and I will be working from home Monday  

I so thought I would go through the motions with this cycle and 1st week convinced myself it's not worked mmmmm (she scratches her head)


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeh it totally messes with your head big time!

I normally have sore (.)(.) before AF and during my 2ww they didnt hurt at all so I was convinced something was going on because my AF symptoms we're all gone. Try not to think too much about symptoms cos drugs can affect things too. Its easier said than done though! During my last 2ww I was analysing every twinge and niggle and tomorrow my 2ww starts again and I'll probably find myself doing exactly the same again although I'll try not to do it!


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

for us all x


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

mrsm84 yes I will be starting straight away, tbh I’m finding this ttc malarkey really hard going.  I’m already driving myself mad in the 2ww it can’t pass quick enough!

Jules13 sorry to hear that you only have one follie but I hope it’s the one that gives you your BFP.

Ladies don’t know how you all cope so well with all the pregnancy symptoms cos of the drugs, I know my head will be totally messed with when the time comes. I know I’ll be trying to put the symptoms down to the drugs but there is always a little bit of you that hopes that it could possibly be a BFP.

My boss is off today as his daughter-in-law has just had twin boys.  I can’t help feel a bit jealous and the worry of it never happening for us has returned with a vengeance.  I just hope it passes soon I hate feeling like this x


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Jules, how exciting! Hope the IUI went well. It only takes one remember. Fingers crossed for you, loads of positive energy and baby dust being sent your way. 

Kerry if I was you I wouldnt be able to wait to test either. It must be really frustrating for you. Make sure you come and tell us any news you have asap!

Loopy we all know exactly how you feel. Jealously is such a natural thing though so don't beat yourself up about it. Unless you've been through the heartache of infertility then no-one knows how you feel.

Mustbemummy, any sign of AF yet?

xxxx


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks MrsM   it's nice to speak with people who understand. Just having an off day hope I'll b able to shake it off by tomorrow.

How is everything with u? X


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

mrsm84 said:


> Jules, how exciting! Hope the IUI went well. It only takes one remember. Fingers crossed for you, loads of positive energy and baby dust being sent your way.
> 
> Kerry if I was you I wouldnt be able to wait to test either. It must be really frustrating for you. Make sure you come and tell us any news you have asap!
> 
> ...


Oh yes! She turned up on saturday. 1 Whole week late! 

I phoned the hospital first thing monday morning  My first scan is booked for next monday the 19th


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi ladies, 
Hope everyone is as well as can be expected  

Mustbemummy - at your clinic is it first come first serve for bloods n scans ?

Loopy - Are you feeling  any better about things ? Are you able to talk to your partner ? Mine bottles things up that's why I come on here   

Jules- Welcome to th 2ww club   just sit back an relax     

Mrsm84- any sign of ya hot water bottle    When are you next been scanned ? X 

Sending Lots of


----------



## Sarahella (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi
I'm a newbie so just wanted to introduce myself.
I'm starting my 1st IUI this week when my period arrives which I'm guessing will be late when normally I can time it to the hour!
I'm at CARE Nottingham and Haverhill be on menopur and ovitrelle. At my antral follicle scan I only had 3 follicles I know they say you only need one to make a baby but how many did you ladies have prior to stimm drugs and then after? Would just like to know as this whole fertility thing is a minefield!
Wishing you all lots of luck in your 2ww and cycles.
Sarah


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome Sarah 

I had 1 the first time but they also found a simple cyst this time I had 3 on my left 0 on right but like everyone says only takes one to make a baby 

Anything you need to know or just fancy a chat just give us a shout there is always someone about xx 

Were all in this together x


----------



## Sarahella (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for the prompt reply kerry C. You all sound so nice and very supportive it helps a lot during this stressful time.
I guess the days and nights are going very slow for you on your 2ww will keep everything crossed for you.
Sarah x
Ps
Apologies for spelling mistake on my last post re stimm drugs the predictive text isn't always a good thing! Technology isn't my strong point!


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Hahah dint even spot the mistake Sarah 

You got a primp reply as I get an email notification to my blackberry so just reply  

The 1st was easy but this week is so much harder x


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi KerryC I'm feeling better today thanks  My DH doesn't really talk about it but he is always there for me when I bring it up and tell him I'm feeling down (which is quite often) just don't want to be this moany person.  He is good at reassuring me that there is a chance with IUI and tells me again what the fertility doctor says which was really +ve bless him. I go on another site and speak to some ladies who are ttc (but have no issues) and one said 'chin up', I know they are only trying to be supportive but sometimes 'chin up' doesn't quite cut it don't feel like they understand so it so nice to come on here.

Sarahella good luck with your first IUI I hope all goes well. I'm hoping to begin around the 25th March x


----------



## Sarahella (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi ******** thanks for the good luck wishes I wish the same luck to you  
Kerry C - another day closer to your OTD try and keep busy it'll be here before you know it.
I'm going to Care tomorrow for my injection training am a little nervous but know it'll all be worth it.
Sarah x


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Kerry C said:


> Hi ladies,
> Hope everyone is as well as can be expected
> 
> Mustbemummy - at your clinic is it first come first serve for bloods n scans ?
> ...


Sorry for being thick but I'm not quite sure what you mean by first come first serve its my first scan there. No ones said any thing about it being first com etc so I'm not sure. All I know is I explained on the done that it was my first cycle day and that I needed day 8/9 scan and they said we will see you Monday 19that 10am


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

At my clinic we have to be there anytime 8.00am-9.30 so first come first serve x


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Sarahella good luck with the injection training.  I've already asked DH if he will do mine for me when the time comes and he's agreed lol!

Kerry C how is the 2ww going?

MustBeMummy I can't help with the scan confusion sorry, I've just been told to ring on CD1 and take it from there x


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi all hope your all having a good day I would like to apologise as having a bad day yesterday xx

Loopy - had a bad day yesterday mood wise to day better but having bad cramps :-( just wish I knew what they were :-( 

How is everyone ??

Xxx


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Kerry C   glad ou are feeling better today hun the 2ww must be so hard.

I know I'll be driving myself crazy when I have my 1st IUI, I'm bad enough on a normal month when I don't even hold out any hope of getting a BFP! FC the cramps are a good sign hun x


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm due my AF friday so could be that :-( as I only have a 26 day cycle just have to wait n c xx


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

FC you get your   on Friday      x


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

I am tempted but Will try and hold out till Monday :-(


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Kerry C said:


> At my clinic we have to be there anytime 8.00am-9.30 so first come first serve x


ahh right i see now. no i rang and was booked an appt.


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi all, 

Kerry its so hard to know what signs are good or bad esp when AF is due. Everyone has different symptoms so its hard to know whats going on. Its enough to drive you mad! Im now on my 2ww and its only just the start so 2 long ones to go!

Sarahella, hello  

Mustbemummy good luck with your scan on Mon. Is this your 1st scan of your cycle?


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi ladies,

You all got me thinking, is there anything you do in the 2ww to try and pass the time quickly or keep yourselves occupied?
I'm finding the countdown to IUI hard going as time seems so slow when you want it to speed up!
I've got my cousin staying with me on the weekend from America so I'm hoping that will fill my mind with something other than babies.
Then I'll just have one more week to get through....x


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi girls

Kerry I've been thinking about you and wondered if you've tested. If so I hope it's good news! 

Loopy I've never actually been in the 2ww as i've never ovulated! But can imagine it's really hard. Just keep busy, go out, cook and try not to symptom spot! Not that I'll actually do any of those things, infact i'd probably be online picking the pram, lol.

Mustbemummy, I bet you're so excited to be starting, do you have your protocol and drugs etc?

Jules, hope the 2ww is going as fast as possible, sending you loads of  

Sarahella, any sign of AF yet?

Well, my scan on wednesday showed that my follicles haven't grown (still a 9mm, an 8.5mm and multiple small)   So I've had to double my Gonal F dosage and i'm back there tomorrow....although I've got a feeling that they won't have grown again. The nurse was quite reassuring, she said that because I have very long cycles then they're just slow at developing. I'm finding it quite exhausting now, been on nights all week and then had to go for scans straight from a night shift, I could literally sleep standing! Anyway, i have my pjs and hotwater bottle & cooking a nice tea for hubby, going to have a nice relaxing night infront of the telly. With chocolate.  

Hope all you ladies are well!

xxxx


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

mrsm84........Shame about your follies not growing but if you have a long cycle then I wouldnt worry about it, double dosage GonalF should sort them out! keep us updated after your scan tomorrow. Ive been told that they're gonna double my GonalF dosage next cycle too. On this cycle I only produced one follie so hopefully next time I'll have some more........ IF theres a next cycle lol. 

Yeh Kerry let us know if you've tested or resisted temptation! 

Thinking about you all x


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Evening Ladies,
*Mrsm* - Mine were slow at growing I had to carry on injecting for a further 2 days so just take each day at a time and try not to worry as I started to freak out and they said no no its normal sometimes !! and thats when I started posting on here as never herd anything like it.

*Loopy* i had reflexology just b4 my 2ww started that helped and thats why i was so chilled the 1st week I think , I have cleaned out DP wardrobe  Iron, all the things been leaving till a rainy day, what has helped most of all is this site xxx thanks ladies for the kind support xx

*Sarahella * -has the  arrived ? and how do you feel about things as this is going to be one hell of a rollercoaster x

*Jules * - I have got 1 test but not 100% I want to see the  and thinking about it yes on a normal cycle I'm a 26 day cycle but this one i had to inject a further 2 days so will make me now Sunday Grrrr so I'm 50/50 I just don't know if i want to do as it may be wrong, my head is all over the place, not had any symptoms till this evening my tummy is really bloated and keep having little cramps on the left side .... it was the left side that I had follicles so who knows whats going on in there...

*Mustbemummy* - could you tell us what your treatment plan is ?

so all in all I'm unsure on what to think or do 

thinking of you all xxx

    ^


----------



## Sarahella (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi all

No sign of my AF so did a clear blue and knew what the result would be.......BFN. I can normally time them to the hour so just knew this month would be late and not for the reason I really want. God the female body is soooo unpredictable! 
Did my injection training (********** - my dh def wasnt up for the job and to be honest I would prefer to do it myself as if he did it wrong it would upset both of us!) and it went better than I expected. Asked the nurse quite a few more questions she said my precious 3 follies were between 2-6mm and she also said 3 was a good number for IUI and Ive got the highest dose of Menopur so she said I should respond well. I  she's right. Anyway I've officially stepped onto the rollacoaster now as I have all my drugs just waiting for AF then I'll fasten my seatbelt and away we go! 

*Kerry & Jules,* Well thats another day closer to you ladies on your 2ww I hope you're all ok. It must be so hard not to test early. Can I ask do you do the HPT at home or do the clinic prefer to take your blood?
Anyway off to bed as I didnt get much sleep last night due to worrying about injections and waiting for my delightful AF.
Take care 
sarah x


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Hiya hun - I have to have bloods done in the morning and call for result after 1pm xxx Ahhh


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Good Luck Kerry!!!  x x


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Jules when is you OTD again ? X


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

MrsM good luck with the scan today I hope they have grown hun, let us know how you get on.

Kerry C reflexology sounds like a good idea.  The clinic I’m in offer acupuncture so I might give that a try.

Sarahella sorry it was a BFN hun hope ur okay.

AFM just trying to keep myself busy, the weekend will fly by as we have visitors so hoping that next week will too x


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Good luck Kerry. Sending loads of baby dust your way.

Sarahella I hope AF shows up soon for you so you can get started. It's very exciting! The injections aren't too bad once you get used to them.

Loopy, when is AF due?

Well my follicles have grown abit   I now have x2 measuring 10mm & still multiple small ones. It's a step in the right direction at least. I hope they grow abit faster now! I'm staying on the higher dose of Gonal F & am back monday morning for another scan. 

Jules, how did you find the actual insemination? Did they let your partner in with you?

xxx


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

MrsM good luck for the scan on Monday I hope they grow lots over the weekend. R u still using the hot water bottle?

Af is due a week on Sunday seems so far away! X


----------



## Sarahella (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi all
I am officially on the iui rollacoaster as my AF arrived today! My D8 scan is booked in for next Friday so here I go?
*Jules* - how are you today? 
*Mustbemummy* hi hoe you're well 
*Kerry * -How did the blood tests go? 
*Mrsm84* - good news on the follies fingers crossed for them to keep on growing 
********** your AF will be here before you know it. It doesn't seem that long since I was waiting for my AF. 
Hope you all have a nice weekend. I've booked for me and dh to stay at the hotel where we got married tomorrow just for one night with a lovely spa and great food so that should keep me from watching the clock for my 1st injection. 
Thinking of you all at our different stages of the rollacoaster. 
Sarah x


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

I go monday hun xx


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Just reading u Had a scan Next week ! What is you treatment plan what you got to do on what days as sounds nothing like mine hehehe welcome to the rollercaster 

Xxx


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Evening all, just catching up with you and it seems like a lots going on!

Sarah - Woo! Must feel good to finally get started. Hope those follies are getting bigger by the day! Im fine thanks, still feel the same but I think its too early for symptoms. 

Kerry - OTD is the 26th, ages yet. You still not tested yet? We're all hoping and   for you! 

******** - You should give acupuncture a go. Ive been going once a week for over a month now. I started halfway through my last cycle and it definitely chilled me out. I get pins in my tummy to help with conception and some in my head & feet for relaxation and some others but i cant remember what theyre for lol. Ive heard some great sucess stories about people who have bben TTC for years, been on a waiting list for IVF, went for acupuncture and fell pregnant before treatment even started!

mrsm84 - Glad to hear those wee guys are getting bigger. Slowly but surely! My husband couldnt make the insemination as he had a meeting that was impossible to get out of but tbh Im glad I went myself. If Im honest I found my first insemination (last month) a bit uncomfortable. It was mostly when they used the speculum but it was because I was so nervous and tense so they tried again and asked me to relax and it was fine. So on this insemination I knew to relax all my muscles and it was easy and painless. It only takes a few minutes then you're left with your legs in the air for about 10-15min to let gravity help. Not very lady like lol!


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Sarahella, hope you had a lovely weekend with the hubby & it took your mind off TTC.

Mustbemummy, is it tomorrow you have your first scan? Let us know how you get on?

Jules, only a week to go for you! How are you feeling?

Kerry...have you resisted or tested? I'm sure I would have given in by now!


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

I tested and got a BFN xx


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Kerry I'm so sorry. Hope you're ok.   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

My AF just turned up x


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi everyone! As I said in the other thread kerryc I'm so sorry about your AF showing up.

I'm in London now about to get something for tea for a restful night before my scan tomorrow.


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi ladies..
hoping to join you if thats ok? im down to start my iui cycle this month. af due around 22nd! 
sorry to hear your news kerry   
melanieb x


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

P.s forgot to say haven't read all the post and my phone is low on battery so will read them when I'm home. Hope all of you are well x


----------



## Sarahella (Jan 24, 2012)

Evening all,

Kerry - sending you a big hug  
Mustbemummy - good luck in your scan tomorrow  
Mrsm & loopy - hope you're both ok  
Jules - how are you? 
Melanieb- welcome. What clinic are you at? 

Well I've now done Injections 1 & 2 it wasnt too bad other than having a problem snapping the glass lid off the saline. Think it was down to nerves. It was so weird as my dh watched me do the injection then 5 mins later we were sat in the hotel restaurant ordering our food! We had a lovely relaxing time my dh wasn't happy about his sauna ban until I reminded him that it was the only sacrifice he had to make! Men are soooo lucky.
Not sure if anyone else had any symptoms so early in taking the stim drugs but I've had a banging headache all day and I'm so tired. Paracetamol arent even touching it. I'm glad I've got the day off tomorrow I'm just going to relax. 
Sarah x


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kerry - Ive just read about your day and Im so sorry to hear AF came  
As you know, Ive been there and know exactly how sad you'll be feeling. Try to feel positive about your next cycle. Do you start straight away or does your clinic prefer time off between them?    to you x x x

Sarah - Glad the injections are going well, you're braver than me. Ive to close my eyes when it gets done! Air bubbles are my biggest worry but I know they say small ones are ok but Im so paranoid! Funny you should mention headaches. Im on my third cycle and since they started Ive had the most awful headaches. Ive never had a migrane before but its the closest way I can describe how I feel and painkillers dont work. Ive asked about this and consultant says its probably down to drugs. Despite the head, I hope youve had a lovely wkend away!

Mustbe - Let us know how tomorrow goes. Good luck!

mrsm84 - Im fine thanks. Almost a week into my 2ww and despite headaches Ive had absolutely no symptoms at all. Not sure if this is good or bad? Hoes things with you?

Loopy - AF turn up yet. It was due today, right?

Melanie - Hello   Not long to wait now!


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi ladies will do personals tomorrow as using my blackberry and screen not very big xx 

I got to call my clinic as should be having bloods don't but don't think there is any need now, they did say b4 that I would have a cycle wait so looking at April now.


Sending lots of hugs to u all and I am fine as never expected it to work first time xx bring on April lol xx


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kerry, youre in the same position as me. Ist IUI abandoned, 2nd was a BFN so heres hoping and   that its third time lucky for us both. Aprils not far away! x x


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Hi

There are a few threads with ladies currently going through treatment so thought I will give you a separate thread so you can support each other in the same area

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283979.0

This thread will be locked mid May and a new thread started for people who are going through treatment in May/June (testing up until mid July).

Hope this helps 



Sharry


----------

